# Hi!



## Elisabeth Ann (Nov 11, 2006)

*I am new here, and this is my cat Elisabeth Ann. She is a mischievous four year maine **** mix. We rescued her from a Wal-Mart parkinglot when she was only six weeks old. A woman had discovered her along a trail in the mountains snuggled up with her dead mother and six siblings. Sadly, she and a brother were the only survivors. 

Elisabeth Ann is the greatest kitty... I have taught her to do many tricks including how to roll-over and how to use the tv remote. She even knows how to paint! 8O *





























*I have a question too since I'm kinda new here. I dont want anyone emailing me... When I post on here is there a way that someone could get ahold of it? *

Thanks!

----

Elisabeth Ann


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what a beautiful cat! 8O  I love Maine Coons :wink: . No one can get a hold of your email since you don't have it posted in your profile. I think only moderators can :? .


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! I love your cat! She is adorable!! 

Des is right, don't post your email and no one will email you.  I don't even think moderators have access to that! I'm a mod...you'd think I'd know for sure! haha! Maybe only the admin (catman) has access to it, though I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann (Nov 11, 2006)

*Thanks for your kind comments, and for the help with the email address. :lol:*

Here's a picture of her painting -- 











--- 

Elisabeth Ann


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Haha! That is something else! You should frame it! 8O


----------



## Elisabeth Ann (Nov 11, 2006)

*I dont mean to flood ya'll with questions but how do I make a signature? I also tried getting one of EA's photos and making it the avatar but it's not working ~ it says the file is too large!  *

*Yes...teehee.... That picture is framed in my bedroom! *  

---

Elisabeth Ann


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool 8O 8) Here :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a beautiful kitty you have there. I loved all the pictures, hope you stick around and enjoy the forum


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

I must be blind BECAUSE I don't see no kitty kat pics anyplace!! :wink: Oh, and I KNOW I can see OTHERWISE I would not be able to type this. :wink: If you want to see my maine ****, you can visit his website here: http://www.clintsworld.com/tazzman

Ciao!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The pictures are all x's now :?


----------

